

The Cost of Continuously Checking Email - ayers
http://blogs.hbr.org/2014/07/the-cost-of-continuously-checking-email/

======
mark_l_watson
The article makes a very good point.

For some jobs, it is important to be online all the time during work, but for
what I would call knowledge jobs it is very important to have several time
periods during the day with email and phone shut off, and a quiet environment.
When I am working on an algorithm or non-trivial code, it takes me several
minutes to get everything I need loaded up in my short term memory. I usually
work at home and my wife is sensitive to when I have my head in my work. Off
topic, but I don't find very short interruptions from pets to be as disruptive
- probably because I am not really giving them my attention.

